# Grease Temp when Frying fish



## Blue.dog

Last time I fryed fish, I burned the grease.
Do any of you use a thermometer? If so, what temp do you try to keep your grease?
thanks,
blue.dog


----------



## Fuelin

peanut oil at 350


----------



## Triad_Marine

I am a slacker I use the fry daddy thing and set it to 375 ish sometimes 400 but never over 400 ....I do this because my momma always did ...lol
Don't know if its right


----------



## Little-bit

I use peanut oil 350-375 deg for fish and 300-325 for shrimp. I have also used vegetable oil but it tends to burn sooner. I try and not let the vegetable get over 350 max. I also use my propane fish cooker and I have a digital temp gun. Those things are sweeeet.


----------



## C.Hern5972

350 for the fish and 300-325 for the shrimp


----------



## Blue.dog

Thanks,

Looks like 350 deg F it is.

regards,
Jim


----------



## Bueno Suerte

Get one of the digital thermometers with the remote probes, about 15 bucks at Walmart - They make it easy. I run the oil temp up to 375, then drop in enough fish to bring the temp down to 350.


----------



## tec

I use a thermometer to get Canola oil up to 400 degrees before I put fish in my deep fryer. Temp drops about 30-40 degrees then slowly goes back up.


----------



## finfinder951

*Oil Temp*



Bueno Suerte said:


> Get one of the digital thermometers with the remote probes, about 15 bucks at Walmart - They make it easy. I run the oil temp up to 375, then drop in enough fish to bring the temp down to 350.


I do the same thing, the fish really pulls the heat out of the oil. If you start @ 350 you'll be absorbing a lot more oil in your fish when the temp drops. Those dial thermometers you can buy everywhere are junk. You can put them in boiling water and set them for 212, but the linearity is so far off that it really doesn't matter what you do. On top of that 4 brand new ones will give you 4 different readings. You can use an IR gun for a reference meter and mark your thermometers with a sharpie at the desired temps.

I use an IR gun, just don't buy the cheapest one you can find. I have an Extech (import) that was rea$onable and works well.


----------



## Red3Fish

*I am old school....LOL*

I pan fry my fish....cast iron skillet.....turn up fire full blast...watch grease...it will get kind of "wiggly" on top when it is about ready....or just as it gives the first hint of smoking....put in fish...let come back up to temp and reduce heat until it is sizzleing good. You dont want to cook on "full blast" all the way through!

Later
R3F


----------



## JLand

*An old time trick*

When the grease starts to seem hot enough, drop a kitchen match in it. The kind that will strike anywhere. As soon as the grease gets hot enough the match will light and immediately go out. Remove the match and drop in the fish. Perfect temp every time. No odor or taste from te match and it will not ignite the grease.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Well, after cooking literally tons of fried fish, I just listen to the sound it makes when frying. I drop one piece in and wait for it to start making the right sound and then I start to add the rest. 

I can literally tell if it's too hot or too cold by the sound. Practice, practice, practice.....


----------



## Little-bit

SpeckledTrout said:


> Well, after cooking literally tons of fried fish, I just listen to the sound it makes when frying. I drop one piece in and wait for it to start making the right sound and then I start to add the rest.
> 
> I can literally tell if it's too hot or too cold by the sound. Practice, practice, practice.....


I wish I could still hear that good... :biggrin:


----------



## kim e cooper

325 to 350 when they float takem out. There done


----------



## camping Yakker

*Fish frying temp*

Growing up in the 40s and fifties, our thermometer for frying fish was a wooden household match in the grease. When it lit, it was time to fry fish.


----------



## Barbarian

camping Yakker said:


> Growing up in the 40s and fifties, our thermometer for frying fish was a wooden household match in the grease. When it lit, it was time to fry fish.





JLand said:


> When the grease starts to seem hot enough, drop a kitchen match in it. The kind that will strike anywhere. As soon as the grease gets hot enough the match will light and immediately go out. Remove the match and drop in the fish. Perfect temp every time. No odor or taste from te match and it will not ignite the grease.


X2


----------



## flatsfats

JLand said:


> When the grease starts to seem hot enough, drop a kitchen match in it. The kind that will strike anywhere. As soon as the grease gets hot enough the match will light and immediately go out. Remove the match and drop in the fish. Perfect temp every time. No odor or taste from te match and it will not ignite the grease.


yup me too. just make sure you don't drop the match in a pot of oil that's too hot. if it's hot eough that it's starting to smoke (way too hot to cook with) then it's reached its vapor point and things will go south with a quickness.

http://www.missvickie.com/howto/spices/oils.html


----------



## Harbormaster

Main line the propane and the grease will hit 350 quick! :biggrin:

Just kidding!


----------



## Charlie2

*Grease Temperature*



JLand said:


> When the grease starts to seem hot enough, drop a kitchen match in it. The kind that will strike anywhere. As soon as the grease gets hot enough the match will light and immediately go out. Remove the match and drop in the fish. Perfect temp every time. No odor or taste from te match and it will not ignite the grease.


I used this technique for many moons until one day, the grease ignited.

Darned near burned the kitchen(and house) down. No Mas!

I bought a thermometer and use it now. C2


----------



## sticko

buy a candy thermometer for about $3.50 at most groceries 

let it get 375 to 400 degrees and keep it there. Add only a few pieces of fish

to the oil at a time or the oil will cool to quick. once the fish floats it is done.


----------

